# NGD Schecter Kenny Hickey Bariton



## aneurysm (Jun 11, 2014)

Hey Guys,

well, just let me start off by saying i´ve always been a huge Type O´Fanboy and when i first saw this Guitar i immediately knew i have to get one as long as they are availble.
I think this came out in late 2012 and it took pretty long till they were avaible in Europe.
But when i noticed the Price they would ask for ( 1300 witout case ) i said no f..... way.
So i got into Bulldogguitars via Ebay and they offered me one for an insane Price with Case so i couldn´t let this pass. 
I can honestly say this Guys are a Pleasure to deal with, they have been very friendly and patient. ( Hats off to Steve and Heather )
Whenever i need some Schecter , i will definately do Business again.
So, let´s move on onto the Guitar, i will not mention all the Specs cause they are listed on their Website anyway.
To be honest, i was a little bit skeptical, cannot try it out, what if it´s a Dog, comes damaged and so on.
Finally this thing showed up here and they first Thing i notice when i took it off the Case.
Man this one is lightweight, it reminded me somehow to a SG . What shocked me the most, was the Build Quality.
Believe it or not, i have got a PRS Standard 24 which is incredible but this Schecter is on par with it.
The Fretwork is outstanding, same with the Nut, fresh Strings ( 12-56 ) perfectly in *B - Standard Tuning.
*I compared it to my PRS ( 25,5 Scale ) which has the same Set of Strings, same Tuning and to be honest, i liked the Schecter better.
There´s something about that long Scale, it´s almost kinda similar to a Piano .
I also think it has more Midrange, it doesn´t sound as fat like the PRS but on such low Tunings it´s not always the best.
I tried out some different Models ( Gibson SG Baritone, PRS SE Mike Mushok, Ibanez Mike Mushok ) but i didn´t like them at all.
They all kinda sounded pretty dark, but not this Schecter.
And then there´s the Sustainiac, goddamn it´s so much fun to use . I mean every Video on Youtube is based on single note lines.
The Fun begins when you start playing Powercords on the lower Strings. It shifts into different Overtones,depending if you use Harmonic or the Mix Mode. ( i love that )
Enough talking, just enjoy the Pics ! I´m happy to answer Questions


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jun 11, 2014)

Very cool. Looks great man!


----------



## aneurysm (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks man, i know i´m in the honeymoon phase right now. But i didn´t expect it to be that good !


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jun 11, 2014)

I don't think I've seen many of these out in the wild. Definitely a unique guitar  

Congrats and HNGD!


----------



## MethDetal (Jun 11, 2014)

love the green, sexy guitar man


----------



## aneurysm (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks all, actually the color looks a bit darker in real Life .
I love the green Inlays too !


----------



## Noxon (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome, dude. Enjoy that beast!


----------



## Riverrunsred (Jun 11, 2014)

Sweet Jesus .


----------



## aneurysm (Jun 11, 2014)

Ah, was just corious when you´d finally show up ?
Now, don´t think twice and get one too. Believe me, you´ll love that Guitar.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for reigniting my GAS for one of these.


----------



## aneurysm (Jun 11, 2014)

Null Problemo !!


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jun 11, 2014)

Nicest Schecter I have seen in a lonnng time! 


HNGD


----------



## Riverrunsred (Jun 11, 2014)

aneurysm said:


> Ah, was just corious when you´d finally show up ?
> Now, don´t think twice and get one too. Believe me, you´ll love that Guitar.



You are making it very difficult to look the other way !


----------



## metaldoggie (Jun 11, 2014)

HNGD dude


----------



## aneurysm (Jun 11, 2014)

Cheers Dude


----------



## Shawn (Jun 11, 2014)

Very nice! I've always been a fan of Type O Negative......awesome looking guitar!


----------



## aneurysm (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Dude !


----------



## simonXsludge (Jun 11, 2014)

As a huge Type O Negative fanboy, I approve! \m/


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Jun 11, 2014)

Congrats dude, I haven't seen too many of these around but they do look pretty cool!


----------



## khanate7 (Jun 11, 2014)

Ive seen type o....i don't know, ten eleven times now? From the BK tour to the one of the last and this guitar is somewhat different from any I've ever seen kenny play. Don't get me wrong ill probably buy one just because of the vinnland flag on the back, but does it cop them type o toanz?


----------



## khanate7 (Jun 11, 2014)

Btw did you guys see this? Pete had i think two of these in between playing alembics and moving to the fernandes rickenbacker thing. The headstock/ body are slightly different from his but that paint scheme is sex...

Stinger classic - 4string monstergreen


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 11, 2014)

khanate7 said:


> Ive seen type o....i don't know, ten eleven times now? From the BK tour to the one of the last and this guitar is somewhat different from any I've ever seen kenny play. Don't get me wrong ill probably buy one just because of the vinnland flag on the back, but does it cop them type o toanz?



Kenny played so many different guitars that no one single instrument will get his tone. 



khanate7 said:


> Btw did you guys see this? Pete had i think two of these in between playing alembics and moving to the fernandes rickenbacker thing. The headstock/ body are slightly different from his but that paint scheme is sex...
> 
> Stinger classic - 4string monstergreen



It's an Esh. He played them from '93/'94 - '98/'99.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Jun 11, 2014)

I have no fvcking idea who Kenny whoever is

But that axe is HOT


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 11, 2014)

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> I have no fvcking idea who Kenny whoever is


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jun 11, 2014)

very cool!
the green inlays really make this guitar unique.
glad to hear the quality/construction is top-notch!


----------



## Daf57 (Jun 12, 2014)

This is so cool! Love that green, very striking with the inlay accents. Big congrats, man!


----------



## Jarmake (Jun 12, 2014)

Damn, that is the first one that I've seen other than promo pics. Looks mighty fine. My only gripe with this model is that green paintjob. It isn't the same as the original type o-green.

But who cares, that's just nitpicking. I'd love to own one of these, but I can't find them anywhere in europe.

Also, loving the "product of Vinnland" on the back of the headstock! Happy ngd mate.


----------



## Vamo (Jun 12, 2014)

Happy NGD man.
I've never seen them in Europe under 1399&#8364;. Insanely jealous of this one. Although its just a gimmick, the Vinnland flag really made me GAS more for this one. Shit...

And obligatory: You suck!


----------



## Vamo (Jun 12, 2014)

khanate7 said:


> Ive seen type o....i don't know, ten eleven times now? From the BK tour to the one of the last and this guitar is somewhat different from any I've ever seen kenny play. Don't get me wrong ill probably buy one just because of the vinnland flag on the back, but does it cop them type o toanz?



Kenny played that one when I saw them on their last european tour in Berlin. Well, probably a custom shop but a green C1 anyway, which this signature seems to be based on.


----------



## aneurysm (Jun 12, 2014)

Vamo said:


> Happy NGD man.
> I've never seen them in Europe under 1399. Insanely jealous of this one. Athough its just a gimmick, the Vinland flag really made me GAS more for this one. Shit...
> 
> And obligatory: You suck!



Yep, that was the Reason i got mine from Bulldogguitars . It really turned out great and i got the Case too.
One Thing to consider, the Guitar in Europe costs new 1299 but you have to buy the Case extra which means another 140 .
And yes i know i SUCK


----------



## aneurysm (Jun 12, 2014)

khanate7 said:


> Ive seen type o....i don't know, ten eleven times now? From the BK tour to the one of the last and this guitar is somewhat different from any I've ever seen kenny play. Don't get me wrong ill probably buy one just because of the vinnland flag on the back, but does it cop them type o toanz?



Well, you may to have consider Kenny used Fernades Guitars before he switched to Schecter.
There´s a live Video on Youtube where they played back then in 2007 and IMHO 90% of Kenny´s Tone is there.
I think it has some serious Midrange going on, it doesn´t sound overall muddy or dark which is a big Plus when it comes to Baritone´s .


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jun 12, 2014)

A friend of mine recently bought a guitar with a sustainiac, and I fell in love with it. Really interesting piece of guitar gear. I'd been interested in them since I first saw this guitar a while ago. The green with green inlays is just cool. Congrats on getting a deal on a guitar you've been wanting.


----------



## aneurysm (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks all Guys !


----------



## Jarmake (Jun 12, 2014)

Vamo said:


> Happy NGD man.
> I've never seen them in Europe under 1399. Insanely jealous of this one. Although its just a gimmick, the Vinnland flag really made me GAS more for this one. Shit...
> 
> And obligatory: You suck!



Holy shit.. It's that expensive? I was thinking more like 1000-ish euros. Damn! Maybe I'll have to think about importing it myself after all.

1399


----------



## Vamo (Jun 12, 2014)

If the ebay customs calculation is right, then buying it from the US on ebay, with shipping would be around 1000. 
So importing one yourself would make more sense 

I don't get it. Maybe schecter doesn't care about the european market in general (e.g. Tempests are US exclusive).


----------



## DreamError (Jun 12, 2014)

Love these guitars, and even if it isn't "Type O green" I do like the fact that the color is called "Steele Green" (even if it's a marketing gimmick vs homeage).

And now I have Black No. 1 stuck in my head.


----------



## Zado (Jun 12, 2014)

Best signature they make IMHO,and you are givin me more reasons to think so.It looks spectacular,that green is amazing and I'm glad it plays great as well.


Btw how much  for that?including taxes and duties I mean


> I don't get it. Maybe schecter doesn't care about the european market in general (e.g. Tempests are US exclusive).


Tempest US exclusives? ther are plenty here!Had no idea it was rare elsewhere

Anyway yeah here it costs more than the KM-7 (around 1330),pricey indeed...


----------



## Whipsy77 (Jun 12, 2014)

Have always loved Type O and that isa beautiful guitar. congrats man


----------



## aneurysm (Jun 13, 2014)

Hey Guys,

just got home from a little Session with my Mate and tried the Guitar with a Diezel VH4 and Mesa Boogie Mark4.
Well, i didn´t like the Diezel that much, to me it was to hifi sounding no matter which channel.
I don´t say the Diezel is a bad Amp, it just wasn´t my Cup of Tea.
Then with the Boogie ..... goddamn what a Tone 
No wonder why Kenny uses Boogie Stuff ( Triaxis, 2:90 ). With the Diezel the Neck PU sounded very muddy with High Gain, on the Boogie it was so clear and warm sounding.
I don´t get it, how can this be possible ? I mean no matter if Clean, Crunch, Rhytm or Lead it just fits together !
I got myself an EVH5153 50 Watt Head and the Tone is ok, but the Mark4 was pretty perfect .
The Sustainiac is a little bit tricky to use, but i have the Guitar for only 3 Days, so it takes Time to get used to.
Anyway, i´m very pleased with it, if you like Type O´s Tone it´s simply perfect .


----------



## aneurysm (Jun 18, 2014)

Hey Folks,

i need your opinion about the following issue. So far i really like the guitar but i ´m not to fond about the actual string gauge it came with ( Ernie Ball 12-56 ) .
The Problem is the G String which is pretty thick, 24 plain compared to the rest.
It feels completely stiff and it´s very hard to bend, so i thought about the daddario EXL148 ( 12-60) . The G String is a 20 plain so i think it would be better ?
What do you think or any other recommendations !?!

Thanks ,

Mario


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 18, 2014)

D'Addario Strings : XL Nickel Round Wound : EXL117 Nickel Wound, Medium Top/Extra-Heavy Bottom, 11-56

I'm partial to these.


----------



## aneurysm (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks Jazz, that particular one also caught my Interest, but i wonder if i have to adjust the Nut ?
You know it´s a big Step from 19 to 24 G String !


----------



## Jarmake (Jun 18, 2014)

aneurysm said:


> Thanks Jazz, that particular one also caught my Interest, but i wonder if i have to adjust the Nut ?
> You know it´s a big Step from 19 to 24 G String !



You'll be fine. If you would go from 19 to 24, you might have to file the slot a bit bigger.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 18, 2014)

Jarmake said:


> You'll be fine. If you would go from 19 to 24, you might have to file the slot a bit bigger.



Pretty sure he's going backwards if he went with that set, from 24p to 19.


----------



## aneurysm (Jun 18, 2014)

Yep, that´s correct !
So are there any adjustments necessary ?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 18, 2014)

I honestly think it wouldn't cause trouble. But I can be completely wrong.  I'd buy both just to be safe.


----------



## aneurysm (Jun 18, 2014)

Try or Error, think that´s the only way to find out 
Just off Topic but i have to say the following, did i mention i love the long Scale ( 26,5 ) ?
I never thought it would be so important, but it´s really a big Difference !
Am i crazy, but i think it sounds bigger compared to shorter scaled Guitars, even with the same String Gauge ?


----------



## Abaddon9112 (Jun 18, 2014)

aneurysm said:


> Try or Error, think that´s the only way to find out
> Just off Topic but i have to say the following, did i mention i love the long Scale ( 26,5 ) ?
> I never thought it would be so important, but it´s really a big Difference !
> Am i crazy, but i think it sounds bigger compared to shorter scaled Guitars, even with the same String Gauge ?



Yeah its surprising what a difference in tone and feel the extra inch on a 26.5 makes. I have an Ibanez RGD321 and I had a similar "wow!" moment when I started playing that. "Bigger" is a great description of the effect that that scale length has on the sound. 

That guitar is sick. I'm a big TON fan and would love to have one of those.


----------



## aneurysm (Jun 18, 2014)

You know, the funny thing is my Schecter weights nothing compared to my Explorer and PRS but still sounds bigger.
I always thought more Mass means more Punch. Don´t get me wrong, Explorer and PRS have a lot Punch too, but it´s also more compressed and i think this could be the Reason it´s not as big sounding !?!


----------



## Splenetic (Jun 18, 2014)

Man, I've wanted one of these since they first came out. It's still on "the list" hahah. Congrats, awesome score!


----------



## guiurso (Jun 20, 2014)

MY GOD, THAT IS AMAZING 

HNGD!!! great score


----------



## aneurysm (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks Dude !!


----------



## aneurysm (Aug 8, 2014)

Hey Guys,

just a little Update....i made a Video about my Schecter Kenny Hickey so here we go
Excuse my crap English and Flurry but it´s my first Review 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xim1miImETA

Tell me how do you like it !


----------

